# Rodent control



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently lost my barn buddy and super-mouser. It is definitely showing - while cleaning out the feed/tack room a couple of days ago I found a lot of mouse "sign" and tonight I came face to face with one of the little buggars when I went out to the barn later than usual. They are really getting bold (he did run at first, but then stopped and stared at me like I was the one that didn't belong there).
I am not happy with the health issues this brings with it or the possible damage to the tack stored out there. 
What do you use for rodent control in the barn -- barn cat, traps, chemical/poison?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Man, the barn I board at had non mouse control untill this winter. The stinkers would sit in plain view and stare at you. I would count 20+ mice everytime I went to the barn. We got two barn kitties and now I almost never see them. More then any hunting, just the presence of cats keeps the mice out


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

.22 rat shot


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Traps set with peanut butter and/or cheese, or we use the high powered air rifle. Ammo is too expensive to waste on rats, and pellets get it done. They take care of pigeons too :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the same issue and I put rat traps/poison out but they don't even go near them... Too much other stuff to eat. I called "friends of felines" and they brought out 3 cats that were feral. They catch them, spay/neuter them, give them shots and then find them barn homes. They are still considered feral although one of them is pretty friendly. They are free so... They've been in a cage all week, I'm not supposed to release them from the cage for another week so.... we'll see how they work.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I have the same issue and I put rat traps/poison out but they don't even go near them... Too much other stuff to eat. I called "friends of felines" and they brought out 3 cats that were feral. They catch them, spay/neuter them, give them shots and then find them barn homes. They are still considered feral although one of them is pretty friendly. They are free so... They've been in a cage all week, I'm not supposed to release them from the cage for another week so.... we'll see how they work.


We were going to do that as well! I can't remember the name of the organization out here, but yep, they provide barn cats for free (or donation).

Buuuuut, then we discovered baby bunnies and we couldn't bring ourselves to get cats :lol: Big softies that we are.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Glue boards work really well and you dont ahve to worry about touching the dead rodents just throw the board away and be done with it. there is also bait boxes you can get as well. If you can't find them in stores most Pest Control companies can sell them to you. 

We have a mouse problem in our boarders tack shed and it was driving me crazy so I got some glue boards from work ( i work for Pest Control company) and the mice are starting to loose one by one


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I had never heard of the barn cat programs, but it definitely makes sense now that I think about it. I just found a link for one in our area and may give them a call. 
Of course, there is also a little black cat who has turned up at our place recently (we are stray/dump magnets out there, lol) so maybe I can convince him to move in.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I like a barn cat, the old classic. I don't like poisons but the slight and the very slight chance but it is still there are it affecting the barn cats. Most rat poisons kill by causing interal bleeding. And a cat would have toeat several sick mice for this to happen 

.22 with rat shot and/ or the airrifle, you have to be watching and see the pest, then be good enough to shoot it. And outside of misses, you might spook any horses that are stabled in the barn. I would leave is as an option but not as a primary method of pest control.

My problem with traps are checking them, you might forgot where that trap was and not check it or get caught in it. The new sticky traps are great but with the dust in a barn ain't as likely to work as well as a old fashion jaw trap. 

Mice love peanut butter better than anything including cheese, don't know why. And they can't burp. A mixture of crushed Alka-seltzer or similar problem and peanut butter. this mixed with mouse proof storage for grain, and a group of barn cats. Personaly I would prefer them to be semi feral and be able to have kittens, because a hungry mom cat is a mouser than one without any kittens to care for.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep my "grains" in the house, so it's the hay storage and tack that I try to protect from the little darlins.

I use the old standard, peanut butter on the traps and check them every day. Also have 2 large snakes that live in one of the hay storages. We have an understanding, I leave them be to kill the mice and they do not let me see them. 

Wanted a barn cat, but I'm such a softie I know I'd bring it in to the house to spoil. 

Kentucky, didn't know about mixing crusched Alka-Seltzer with peanut butter. Will have to try that.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> I keep my "grains" in the house, so it's the hay storage and tack that I try to protect from the little darlins.
> 
> I use the old standard, peanut butter on the traps and check them every day. Also have 2 large snakes that live in one of the hay storages. We have an understanding, I leave them be to kill the mice and they do not let me see them.
> 
> ...


Funny you should say snake - just this past weekend I found a snakeskin (shed) rubbed off on the edge of the barn. I am of SUCH mixed feelings because I don't really "mind" snakes, I just don't want to know they're there, lol. My daughter, though, is afraid of them so I am hoping mention of the snake coming to fetch mice might encourage her to be that much more vigilant about things like putting the lids on the grain bins, etc (yeah, I'll use whatever I can to motivate her to remember, lol).
My husband says that a barn cat would never work because, "I give it three days before you have that darn thing in the house - probably dressed in baby clothes - spoon feeding it tuna". TOTAL exaggeration on his part, I quit dressing kitties when I was 9, lol. That would be the advantage of a feral relocation - it'd take me at least 10 days, hahaha.


----------

